# Which cups are we using ?



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I was wondering which demitasse and cappu cups other members own and would recommend?

Thankyouplease.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Inker Luna's (2.5/6/8oz) and NotNeutral 6oz at the studio.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use Illy espresso, cappuccino and latte cups, and have a few unused Illy Art espresso cups, but I am selling those off now


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

NotNeutral here


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Inker Enrica 6oz Shiny glossy black for my cappus

M&S Double shot Espresso glass - beautiful. Has a little metal holder.

M&S Latte glasses - rarely make lattes though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cafelat 200ml white porcelain - just has to be white for me.


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Espresso cups from Londinium, gloriously thick and hold the heat well

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Not neutral espresso cup for me


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i use inker cups (from hasbean, because they are the cheapest)

espresso demitasses and 6oz flat white/cappa cups.

hasbean are about the cheapest supplier ive found for the inker cups, but obviously you get them only in red and with branding.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/mugs-and-cups


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not neutral for double espresso, 6oz for Flat whites & their 8oz for brewed coffee.

Illy espresso for singles and some standard white sainsbury 7oz ones for lattes.

Some times use the Has Bean inker ones for WBC style 5oz capp's


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

NotNeutral cappucino cup from CoffeeHit over here.

Coffee's never been the same


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

NotNeutral cappucino cup from CoffeeHit over here.

Coffee's never been the same since


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks very much for the input - hadn't heard of a lot of these before.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NB The demitasse cup is bigger than the traditional Italian espresso cup: OK for double espressos....maybe


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ thanks, how many US ounces would the demitasse be?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I use the illy cappa cups and think they're pretty good. Not so good for my sausage fingers though!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

My fave espresso/Turkish cup is my moggy cup


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

We have 2 Burmese cats Bubba, thats a great cup...bought a smile to my face


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got a black and white moggy so when I saw this on eBay I had to have it.£4.50 delivered so rude not to


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

50ml conical lab flasks for espresso (started as a joke, but I swear it tastes better!). Don't drink milky drinks, but have some old Lavazza cups around, otherwise it's Irish coffee glasses for French press, lined 1/3 pint glasses for pourovers.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Le Crueset stoneware amongst others.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Some people like nice sets,me...ill just take a mish mash of various as long as they're a quality make i.e IPA Inker Spal Pozzani Ancap


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Heh yes much the same here, Bubba, I only have one full set of 4 cups and saucers, the rest are a hotch-potch. Liking the cat one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is my old set-up


----------

